# Wellness und Mountainbiken



## Celina (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine Tipp geben wo man einen schönen Wellness-Mountainbikeurlaub verbringen kann?

Danke Celina


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Januar 2008)

Da wirst du bestimmt fündig: www.mountainbike-holidays.com

Wieviel Wellness stellst du dir denn vor? Willst du 1000 Behandlungen machen lassen oder reicht dir ein Pool und eine Sauna?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (14. Januar 2008)

auf www.mountainbike.bz sind auch schöne wellnesshotels (die du sowieso auch unter www.bike-holidays.com findest)


----------



## emvau (14. Januar 2008)

eigentlich könnten wir schon längst mal die bike-hotels hier bewerten. auch ich bin immer auf der suche nach schönen hotels, in denen etwas lokale bikekompetenz vorhanden ist. ich fang mal mit einem recht gut gehenden laden an:

steineggerhof: www.steineggerhof.com
sensationelle lage des hotels auf einem kleinen hügelrücken. schöne, nahe ausblicke auf die südseite des schlerns und einen teil des rosengarten, sowie in des etschtal. toller "innenhof" durch die L-förmige immobilie für den nachmittäglichen cappucino. schöner renovierter hotelbereich mit lounge und speisesaal. zimmer teils renovierungsbedürftig (türkise sofas aus den frühen 80zigern und alte bäder, stark verfleckte teppiche). wird wohl kommen [müssen).

wellness: an sich alles da und auch neu, so richtig gefällig fand ich aber nur die rasenfläche vor dem wellness-bereich. vielleicht eine gschmackssache, aber ich hätte auf der nicht zu großen fläche auf den pool verzichtet und lieber in die saunalandschaft großzügiger ausgestaltet

bike-kompetenz: kurt ist als local wohl ohne jeden zweifel erhaben, als pionier hat er seine verdienste um den sport in dieser region. NUR: als gast (in der hauptsaison) hat man wenig davon. sie versuchten, uns das bikepaket zu drücken, obwohl die gruppen sehr heterogen waren. (vorsichtig ausgedrückt, denn die chefin des hauses hat doch glatt  einem trekkingbike-ruhrpottler das paket verkaufen wollen -> nogo!!). wir (als individualbiker) haben leider kaum hilfreiche informationen von kurt bekommen. er beschränkt sich da doch auf ein einsteiger-niveau (und den erhältlichen guide über das gebiet). die richtigen tipps kamen nicht aus seinem munde: 5er downhill, schlernüberquerung, bozentrails "labyrinth"-weg... all das wird dir verschwiegen, wenn man nicht selbst recherchiert (gott-sei-dank hatten sie internet) und gezielt nachfragt. dann auch nur widerwillig.

essen: chef kurt versteht sein handwerk, aber er ist eben handwerker. ordentliche küche ohne höhen und wenig tiefen (sorry, ein schlichter hawaitoast als vorspeisengang geht gar nicht!). frühstück von schöner qualität, besonders das angebot, selbst frisch zu saften (apfel/karotte) gefiel mir

service: etwas muffeliges personal, mal abgesehen von kurts nichte, die so etwas wie gastgebermentalität hat und mit ihrer fröhlichen erscheinung das ganze gerettet hat. grundsätzlich habe ich den eindruck, dass kurt sich in einer one-manshow verzettelt (motorrad-touren, biketouren, chefkoch etc...). meiner meinung nach müsste er dringend einen koch einstellen und seine bikekompetenz individueller einbringen und auch mit rat zur seite stehen. vielleicht lag es auch einfach daran, dass dem herrn kurt meine nase nicht sympathisch war....

wiederholungsfaktor: 5% eventuell mit einer gruppe in der absoluten nebensaison. dann aber auch eher bei krauti, den ich mal auf tour traf und der mir in 5 minuten mehr tipps gab als kurt in einer woche


----------



## Freeagain (14. Januar 2008)

Organisiert:
www.bitou.de


----------



## emvau (14. Januar 2008)

Hotel Innerhofer:
http://www.hotel-innerhofer.com/indexd.html

keine leichte immobilie, da wenig garten und grün außen rum. das hotel liegt aber sehr ruhig. das gastgeberpaar (geschwister) hat einen architekten mit der renovierung beauftragt, der das optimale daraus gemacht hat. so gibt es im basement zahlreiche, gemütliche ecken, die zum verweilen einladen (wintergarten, holzterrasse und ein windgeschütztes plätzerl mit laubenatmosphäre)

wellness: 
auf ähnlicher fläche wie der steineggerhof haben sie auf den pool verzichtet und  stattdessen, die saunen sehr großzügig ausgestaltet. die fehlende möglichkeit nach draußen zu kommen hat der architekt mit einem schönen und großen lichthof gelöst. super!

bike-kompetenz:
agnes ist die burschikose sportlerschwester und findet immer zeit mal ein wenig über der karte zu brüten, wenn der gast auf der suche nach einem spannenden trail ist (und zwar ohne dass man die pauschale gleich buchen muss). von ihr bekommt man die tipps, die der ambitionierte tourenbiker sucht. super!

essen&service:
edith ist die häusliche schwester, die chefin rund um das kulinarische und den service. als koch sind  etxra zwei fauen angestellt, die vorzüglich und raffiniert, die traditionelle küche in die moderne heben. hier ist glutamat außen vor. super auch der täglich frische kuchen und das selbstgebackebne brot der seniorchefin.
der service ist immer freundlich und warmherzig. man hat es hier mit leidenschaftlichen und herzlichen hoteliers zu tun, die ihr personal entsprechend wählen.

wiederholungsfaktor: 100%


----------



## emvau (14. Januar 2008)

bei kroun werde ich übrigens dieses jahr mal vorbeischauen. mir gefällt, dass man auf seiner website schon mal zugang zu gps-tracks mit verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgraden hat. der preis ist zwar nicht gerade niedrig, aber das hotel scheint ein enstprechendes niveau zu haben.


ebenso auf meiner agenda: hotel central in nauders
http://www.hotel-central.at/

mag jemand dazu was berichten?


----------



## Micro767 (14. Januar 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> ebenso auf meiner agenda: hotel central in nauders
> http://www.hotel-central.at/
> 
> mag jemand dazu was berichten?



Italenisches Buffet ! Oh war das ein Traum !  

Leider waren wir auf nem AC und mussten nächsten morgen weiter, sonst hätte ich nicht mit essen aufgehört. 

Cheffe ist selbst mal mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, kommt aber lt. eigener Aussage nicht mehr dazu, dafür hat er jetzt Guides, gibt aber gerne Tips und kann sich auch mal beim Schwärmen verzetteln.

Untergebracht waren wir allerdings im Nauderer Hof, das gehört dazu oder zur Familie.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Januar 2008)

Ich habe den Steinegger Hof ganz anders kennengelernt als emvau, Wiederholungsfaktur bei mir 100%. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich immer in der Nebensaison unterwegs bin, also entweder Ostern oder im Mai oder Ende September / Anfang Oktober.
Im Hotel gibt es eine fette Mappe, wo viele Tourenbeschreibungen drinliegen, z.T. eigene oder Ausschnitte aus der Bike / Mountainbike. Kurt selber hat uns schon paarmal das GPS zur Verfügung gestellt und die gewünschte Tour aufgespielt. Dass wir das kostenfrei bekommen haben, ist sicher ein Zuckerl für Wiederholungstäter, keine Frage. Wir sind immer sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt worden, grad im Steinegger Hof fühle ich mich mehr als Gast denn als zahlender Kunde. Das Essen finde ich sogar noch einen Tick besser als in der Krone. Die Brotauswahl beim Frühstück ist ech super, man fühlt sich fast wie beim Bäcker. Im Steinegger Hof gibt es auch nur noch wenige nicht renovierte Zimmer, die meisten sind neu gemacht.

Goldene Krone:
Wir hatten ein total luxusmäßiges Zimmer, sehr geschmackvoll und gediegen eingerichtet. Das ganze Ambiente des Hotels ist sehr wertig, nicht diesen seltsamen ländlichen Charme. Ist eben ein Stadthotel. Wellnessbereich ist sehr schön, mit Dachterrasse, es steht immer Tee und Obst bereit. Pool fehlt, geht mir persönlich auch nicht ab.
Lage sensationell, wenn man außerhalb des Hotels auch mal was unternehmen möchte. Lage zum Biken 1a, 1 min. zum Eisackradweg, von wo aus man überall hinkommt. Trails ohne Ende, die Chef Alex (Kroun) auch gerne preisgibt und für Tourentips mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. Auch hier waren wir in der Nebensaison, daher keine homogene Gruppe, aber sowas gibts auch nicht 100%. Mal müssen halt die einen etwas warten, dafür schieben mal die anderen ein Stück, dafür muss man sich nicht um den Weg kümmern. Überhaupt muss man sich in der Krone um garnix kümmern, Wäscheservice ist inclusive. Das Frühstück ist sehr umfangreich, bei uns fehlten allerdings Vollkornsemmeln; dafür ist der Honig senastionell, wir haben uns gleich 3 Gläser davon mit heim genommen.

Central / Nauders:
Bikerevier super, das 3-Ländereck ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Tipps von Harry gibt es auch. Hatte damals das Bikepaket, auch dort war die Gruppe nicht homogen, vom Hitechbike bis Gepäckträgersemimountainbike war alles vorhanden. Die vorsichtigeren wurden bergab z.T. Chickenways entlanggeschickt. Das Essen ist sehr gut, der Service im Barbereich manchmal mehr als schleppend. Die Terrasse zum Nachmittagscappu sehr schön, weil sonnig, sofern man eine willige Bedienung auftreibt. Machmal klappt es gut, dann wieder garnicht. In einem 4-Sterne Haus sollte es allerdings solche Schwankungen nicht geben. EIn harter Kritikpunkt: Es gibt dort 0,7-Liter Mineralwasserflaschen, die man als Bike gerne bestellt, weil durstig, das böse Erwachen kommt bei der Getränkerechnung: Diese Flaschen kosten ein Vermögen!!! Hab den Preis jetzt nicht mehr in Erinnerung, ist auch schon eine Weile her, seit ich das letzte mal dort war. Jedenfalls fand ich den Preis eine Unverschämtheit. Also lieber die kleinen Flaschen bestellen,kommt deutlich billiger (= Apolinaris oder so). Außerdem akzeptiert das Hotel keine Kreditkarten, was es bei der Anzahlung etwas schwierig macht, da man echt eine Überweisung tätigen muss. Auf eine Anzahlung wird aber bei Wiederholungstätern verzichtet. Das Hotel hat den schönsten Wellnessbereich der Hotels, die ich kenne.

Hotel Dolomiten / Welsberg:
Sehr schöne Zimmer, ranziger Speisesaal, Essen nicht besonders, aber tolles Bikerevier. Meine Empfehlung: Appartment Sunnleitn, gehört der SChwester, die hat auch super Zimmer, mit Kochgelgenheit und Sitzecke, da kann man sich auch mal aufhalten. Frühstück ist okay, wenn auch nicht so ein umfangreiches Büffet wie z.B. in der Krone. Aber es hat alles, was man braucht. Man kann gut im Ort essen gehen, Tourenvorschläge gibt es auch im Ordner oder man kann die geführten Touren im Hotel Dolomiten mitfahren.

Hotel Jonathan / Natz:
Bei Brixen ums Eck. leider auf einer Anhöhe. Der Buckel selber ist super für 1/2 Tag mit vielen schönen Trails. Für alle anderen Touren muss man runter und am Abend die 400hm wieder rauf. Ein echter Wehrmutstropfen. Das Hotel hat ein tolles Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und ist sehr für Vielfraße geeignet. Selbst der verfressenste Biker wird bei der Verpflegung die Segel streichen; und es ist nicht nur Quantität, sondern auch Qualität. Es gibt einen kleinen Außenpool, der aber so früh im Jahr, als ich da war, noch nicht eingelassen war und die Sauna hab ich auch nicht ausprobiert, ich war mit Biken zu beschäftigt. Die Zimmer sind neu und sehr geräumig.
Der Chef ist auch selber Bikeguide, kennt also die Strecken und zeigt sie auch gerne.

Hotel Fliana / Ischgl:
Top professionell geführtes Hotel. Hier ist für mich genau der Unterschied zwischen Kunde und Gast. Top Kundenorientierung, aber keine individuelle Gastbetreuung, im Gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen hier aufgeführten Hotels. Aber das erlebt jeder anders, da war ich halt im Juli, das Hotel so gut wie ausgebucht. (Hatte leider trotzdem Regenwetter und saukalt wars auch noch)
Die geführten Touren gehen hauptsächlich da lang, wofür man die Tourenbeschreibungen bekommt. Wozu als im Rudel fahren? Z.T. viele Stichtouren, da sich die Seitentäler des Paznauntales nicht zu einer Runde verbinden lassen. Ideal für Leute, die gerne Lifte benutzen, groß angelegtes Trailnetz. Im Berggebiet viele Baustellen, irgendwo müssen die Pisten und Trails ja herkommen. Nichts für Leute, die unverbaute Natur genießen wollen, wobei es auch wirklich sehr schöne Ecken gibt, z.B. den Kopsstausee oder auch das Fimabtal, wenn man mal an der Bodenalpe vorbei ist. Die Zimmer im Hotel sind klein, dafür schöne Saunalandschaft. Sehr gutes Essen, top Service! Kaum sitzt man am Tisch, ist schon eine Bedienung für die Getränke da. In Ischgl selber ist im Sommer eher tote Hose, die meisten Hotels sind geschlossen. Cafés sind schweineteuer. Wiederholungegefahr: eher gering.
So und jetzt mag nich nicht mehr, wenn sich meine Finger wieder erholt haben gibt´s vielleicht noch Nachschlag.


----------



## emvau (15. Januar 2008)

ei toll, da sind ja schon viele infos zusammengekommen. super! 

ich will das mit dem steineggerhof gerne noch mal verdeutlichen: wir waren mit der "großen lösung" vor ort, d.h. bei uns: großeltern sind dabei, um unseren kleinen zu sitten. ich habe nach der sehr positiven erfahrung bei den innerhofers (ebenfalls große lösung) bewusst wieder ein bike-hotel gewählt und wurden ziemlich enttäuscht, vor allem, weil wir keine angepasste beratung hatten.
in der von pfadfinderin besagten mappe sind alle touren aus dem funbike-führer, der aber bike-technisch eher leichtere touren bereithält. dafür mah auch jederzeit gps-tracks angeboten (für andere eben nicht). ich musste wirklich um jeden "echten" track außerhalb dieses angebotes "kämpfen". im internet recherchieren, kurt abpassen, explizit z.b. nach den bozentrails oder der keiner-vergisst-sie-tour fragen, dann bekam ich sie auch. tausendsassa kurt war aber selten zu erreichen. .( logisch, dass wir aufgrund unserer konstellation eher zu zweit unterwegs sein wollten, als mit gelegenheitsbergradlern auf ihren 28-zöllern in einer gruppe zu radeln. mein hinweis auf unser s2-niveau lies kurt völlig kalt. er wollte einfach sein programm verkaufen. 

ganz konkretes beispiel: 
einmal brauchte ich für einen tag nen track. am abend vorher habe ich versucht, kurt zu finden. er war aber schon unmittelbar nach dem abendessen (und wir haben mit dem kind eher früh gegessen) im feierabend. klar hatte ich dafür verständnis, zumal mir seine gattin zugesagt hatte, am nächsten morgen den track auf meinem gps zu laden. vor dem frühstück war dann der track nicht auf meinem gerät. vom personal sagte mir jemand, dass er gerade mit seiner familie frühstücke. ich bat auszurichten, dass ich den track für heute benötige. zweifelnd (andere servicemängel machten mich schon skeptisch) erwischte ich ihn noch während des unseres eigenen frühstücks offenkundig am gehen. knappe antwort: "jetzt nicht , ich muss nach bozen." ein anderer kann in diesem haus keine tracks auf gerät laden (das ist ja auch wirklich schwer), karten und gute beschreibungen für ambitioniertere touren gibt es auch keine zum leihen. logisch, wie toll ich das fand. wir haben in der woche wirklich sehr viele touren gemacht, die man auch mit unserem wiesmann hätte fahren können. das lag vor allem an der mangelhaften tourenberatung. 

aber um es klarzustellen: ich habe das gefühl, dass das team (vor allem kurt) einfach übrfordert war, wenn ich das mit dem vergleichbar großen haus innerhofer vergleiche: dort gibt in der hochsaison zwei köche. chefin edith kümmert sich in erster linie um den service, während schwester agnes neben einigem an bürokram viel freiräume für die mtbler hat. völlig klar, dass kurt in eigenregie nicht leisten kann, was woanders 4 peronen machen, zumal motorrad-touren auch noch dazukommen.  ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass sie das in den griff bekommen.


----------



## homerjay (15. Januar 2008)

Wie viel willst Du denn ausgeben?
Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann: http://www.quellenhof.it/
Wellnessmäßig ist das kaum zu toppen und Essen, Zimmer, Tourenangebot etc. sind auch hervorragend. Was mich wirklich nach wie vor begeistert ist der Service, wir waren im Herbst in der letzten Woche der Saison im Alpenschlössel und trotzdem waren alle außergewöhnlich zuvorkommend, herzlich und aufmerksam. 

Die Eindrücke von Pfadfinderin über das Hotel Fliana in Ischgl kann ich voll bestätigen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celina (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

und vielen Dank erst einmal für die vielen tollen Tipps!!! Muss ich mir jetzt erst mal alles in Ruhe anschauen..............................

Lieben Gruss Celina


----------



## branderstier (16. Januar 2008)

Hi,
noch ein Tipp von mir. 
Ich bin mehrmals im Jahr im Vinschgau, speziell in Naturns. Da gibt es eine Reihe von Hotels, die deinen Ansprüchen gerechtwerden sollten, die auch geführte Touren anbieten. Vom Biken her, ist die Gegend genial. Den Vinschgau hoch bis zum Reschen, über Latsch, oder runter bis Bozen oder Kalterer See, deckt die gesamte Palette des Bikens ab.  
Wende dich doch an die Tourist-Info Naturns.
Und tschüß


----------



## Kurt (16. Januar 2008)

An Emvau kann ich mich noch gut erinnern und das bei ca. 2000 Gästen im Jahr. Ich hab einen großen Bogen um ihn gemacht weil er mich ganz einfach generft hat und das braucht schon einiges.
Für Pfadfinderin und viele ander Gäste von uns, von denen auch viele hier im Forum sind, versuche ich mir Zeit zu nehmen. Sehr gerne sogar, auch wenn ich Feierabend habe und die Leute nicht bei den Touren mitfahren.


----------



## cessy08 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

einen Tip hab ich auch noch.
Der Angerhof in St. Englmar, www.angerhof.de. ****Wellnesshotel (leider auch entsprechende Preise), 
schön gelegen im Bayrischen Wald, über 300km ausgeschriebene Biketouren in der Umgebung, Schöne Wellnesslandschaft im Hotel und ein Essen (einfach nur lecker).

Wir sind gerne dort (Sommer wie Winter), können uns es allerdings auch nicht jedes Jahr leisten. 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## emvau (16. Januar 2008)

Kurt schrieb:


> An Emvau kann ich mich noch gut erinnern und das bei ca. 2000 Gästen im Jahr. Ich hab einen großen Bogen um ihn gemacht weil er mich ganz einfach generft hat und das braucht schon einiges.


na, dann hat mich mein gefühl mit der nicht passenden nase doch nicht getäuscht. folglich hat meine kritik für andere wenig relevanz.  
etwas über dir gründe wüsste ich aber schon gerne, denn vergleichbares ist mir woanders nie passiert. ich schreib dir mal ne PN, hat hier ja dann auch nichts zu suchen.

schade!


----------



## Celina (16. Januar 2008)

Letzter Jahr waren wir im www.hotel-maria.it was uns auch sehr, sehr gut gefallen hat!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman75 (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

nun wollte ich auch noch einmal meinen "Senf" dazu geben.

Ich kann die Aussagen von emvau überhaupt nicht verstehen. Ich bin auch GPS User, Kurt hat sich ausführlich mit uns "befasst".....versucht unser Level herauszufinden..... dementsprechenend eine Tour empfohlen und auch kostenfrei aufs Gerät gespielt. Klar hat er viel um die Ohren, aber ich denke, dafür muss man auch einmal Verständnis haben. Er hat nebenbei auch noch Familie. Auch die Tourenauswahl war super. Meine Freundin ist zum Teil bei Christoph mitgefahren (obs nur an der leichteren Strecke lag??? lach)....und ich bei Kurt. Die Touren wurden so erweitert, dass wirklich jeder auf seine Kosten kam. Das Essen war super....gut..... ich esse auch sehr gerne mal einen Hawaii Toast....
Auch am Personal konnte ich nichts aussetzen. Ich kenne wirklich viele Bikefreunde, die schon bei Kurt waren.....keiner erzählte mir etwas negatives. 

Zu Innerhofers....

Meine Freundin und ich waren im September bei Innerhofers in Gais. Da kann man wenig meckern bzw. was verbessern. Essen, Wellness-Bereich und Tourenempfehlung bzw Führung.....sind top. Es hat uns so gut gefallen, dass wir auch unseren Winterurlaub dort verbringen werden. Das einzigste was mir persönlich besser gefallen hat als bei Kurt ist die kleine Nachmittagsjause nach der Tour....zum Weißbier passt einfach ganz gut ein Stück Südtiroler Wurst....

Gruß Ironman


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2008)

ironman75 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das einzigste was mir persönlich besser gefallen hat als bei Kurt ist die kleine Nachmittagsjause nach der Tour....zum Weißbier passt einfach ganz gut ein Stück Südtiroler Wurst....
> 
> Gruß Ironman



Ich persönlich mag´s lieber, wenn ich die Nachmittagsjause auf der Hütte habe. Bei den geführten Touren ist man öfters etwas früher zurück, das stimmt, aber wenn wir alleine unterwegs sind, sind wir oft so spät zurück, dass es grad noch für ein Bierchen vor der Dusche und dem Abendessen reicht. Da wäre dann die Jause vor der Essen zu spät und eher Streß.   So oft im Hotel essen, ist mir dann eigentlich zuviel. Oder z.B. in Brixen kann man nach der Tour toll ein Eis essen gehen, das ist mir auch lieber wie die Nachmittagsjause. Aber das ist einfach ganz persönliche Geschmackssache. Ich bin immer mit der ganz normalen Halbpension am glücklichsten.


----------



## kroun (20. Januar 2008)

bevor dieses thema in den tiefen des forums versinkt...

meine familie und ich urlaubten schon mehrmals in der *Alpenrose in Lermoos *und ich kann dieses Haus wirklich jedem empfehlen...dort passt einfach alles und für Biker gibt es 200 mt entfernt eine Bikeschule... mittlerweile hat das Haus mit Andreas auch eine kompetente Person dirkekt vor ort.

Im *Steineggerhof *war ich auch mal kurz und ich finde dort fehlt es wirklich an überhaupt nix... auch das Essen und vor allem das Frühstück waren hervorragend.

das mit der mehrfachbelastung von hoteliers (biker, moto, küche, hotel, familie,...) kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, da es teilweise auch für mich gilt.
manchmal ist es wirklich schwierig alles unter einem hut zu bekommen und ich habe mir einfach bestimmte prioritäten gesetzt, die mit einer rangliste zu vergleichen ist...dabei steht meine familie unangefochten an erster stelle.

weiters habe ich für mich gemerkt, dass sich biker und motorradfahrer im selben haus nicht besonders gut ergänzen. z.B. biker beanspruchen die leistungen vom wirt am tage... motorradfahrer hingegen hätten dann gerne, dass ich bis 3 Uhr morgens mit ihnen an der theke stehe... 

ich war noch in 2 anderen bikehotels am gardasee und in der toskana aber darüber möchte ich keinen komentar abgeben... überhaupt finde ich die qualität in italienischen hotels teilweise zum davonlaufen und lichtjahre von österreich, südtirol und deutschland entfernt.


----------



## kleiner Onkel (20. Januar 2008)

Dann will ich meine Erfahrungen auch mal niederschreiben.
*Wir suchen unsere Hotels eigentlich auch immer über die Mountainbikeholidays aus und habe damit noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht*
Auf die Möglichkeit von geführten Touren greifen wir gerne zurück (darüber gibt es sicherlich verschiedene Ansichten) da wir so ohne große Vorbereitung in den Urlaub starten können


*Sporthotel Loisach (Lermoos)*
Ein relativ altes, aber sehr gemütliches Haus, sehr persönlich mit tollem Service und sehr leckerem Essen. Man fühlt sich einfach fast wie zuhaus  
Die meisten Zimmer sind renoviert
Verschiedene Saunen (auch alles etwas älter) und Innen- und Außenpool etc.
Geführte Touren mit Bikezentrum (6 pro Woche) in verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen (normal min, DREI - Start am Hotel) mit erfahrenen Guides, die immer wieder Abwechslung in die Touren bringen
Tourenmappe oder Tipps für Individualbiker natürlich auch jederzeit verfügbar
Für mich die Nummer eins, wenn es um reine Biken geht (relativ kurze Anfahrt aus D, extra Tisch für Alleinreisende.) 

*Geigers Ferienhotel (Serfaus)*
Vom Standart ähnlich dem Loisach, durch die beengten Verhältnisse in Serfaus vielleicht alles ein Tick enger. Auch hier überaus aufmerksame, engagierte Chefs und Angestellte die immer mit Rat & Tat zu Seite stehen 
Klasse allerdings, dass Softdrinks den ganzen Tag über gezapft werden können
Saunen und Ruheraum sehr schön, Pool allerdings nicht wirklich zum Schwimmen geeignet
Das Revier bietet auch allen Bikern etwas (durch die Lifts mit Bikebeförderung sogar für die reinen Bergabfahrer), die geführten Touren  werden direkt vom Hotel angeboten und müssen nicht extra bezahlt werden -> Tourenlevel (2 pro Tag) wird auf die Teilnehmer angepaßt 
Da der Guide zum Hotel gehört kann man ihn auch nach den Touren noch greifen und es werden Dinge wie Ermittlung der optimale Sitzposition oder Reparaturtipps angeboten

*Goldene Krone (Brixen)*
Ein modernes Stadthotel mit tollem Wellnessangebot
Inmitten der Altstadt von Brixen, d.h. wie Pfadfinderin schon schrieb kann man in direkter Umgebung sehr viel unternehmen (weshalb ich den Wellnessbereich auch sehr selten gesehen habe)
Die Touren mit dem Hotelier Kroun haben Spaß gemacht aber im Gegensatz zu den o.g. Hotels gab es nicht so viele Tips & Tricks zur Fahrtechnik. Dafür aber viele Informationen über die Geschichte, die Natur ., eben wie eine Tour mit einem Kumpel 
Infoecke und Tipps für Touren verfügbar, wie Kroun schon anmerkte ist es natürlich schon zu spüren, dass er nicht nur Bikeguide ist, sondern div. andere Verantwortlichkeiten hat


*Lindenhof (Naturns)*
Auch ein sehr modernes Hotel mit allem erdenklichen Service, durch die Größe aber auch an der Grenze zum anonymen Gast (alles wirkt sehr professionell)
Alles im Hotel wirkt sehr hochwertig, neu und weiträumig, die Mahlzeiten bewegen sich auf sehr hohem Niveau. Auffallend waren die vielen Stammkunden (aufgrund des Alters wahrscheinlich schon bei den Seniorchefs) wodurch wir uns am Anfang etwas displatziert vorkamen änderte sich aber schnell
Die geführten Touren (Bikezentrum) waren grundsätzlich OK, leider gab es nur einen Gruppenlevel der immer an die Teilnehmer angepasst wurde. Soviel ich weis ist für 2008 ist eine Ausweitung auf zwei Level pro Tag geplant was die Sache sicherlich sehr positiv beeinflussen würde denn Trails aller Level sind ausreichend vorhanden
Infoecke mit diversen Tourenvorschlägen (Kopien zum Mitnehmen) sind vorhanden, der Guide (Klaus) steht einmal die Woche den Gästen zur Verfügung

--------------------------------------------
Ich hoffe, daß ich wichtigsten Punkte au meinem Gedächnis kramen konnte und nicht irgendwelche wichtigen Informationen unterschlagen habe.
Grundsätzlich hat jedes der o.g. Hotels Vor- und Nachteile, je nachdem die Priorität auf reines Biken, Wellness oder das Drumherum gelegt wird.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Januar 2008)

Das mit der Mehrfachbelastung kann ich auch gut verstehen, obwohl es mich nicht betrifft. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, je größer das Haus, desto besser kann man es wahrscheinlich hinbekommen, da für viele Arbeiten dann Personal zur Verfügung steht. Zumindest wenn dieses motiviert ist, sollte es eine Erleichterung sein. Ich finde überhaupt nicht, dass ein Hotelier rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung stehen muss, Vielleicht wäre es günstig, wenn es eine Art "Sprechstunde" für Biker gäbe, evtl. nach dem Frühstück oder Abendessen, jedefalls eine bestimmte Zeit, wo man sich Tipps holen kann. Ansonsten sei wirklich jedem sein Feierabend gegönnt! Man muss mal bedenken, dass das alles Jobs sind, die eine 7-Tage-Woche haben und das über viele Monate in der Saison. Mein Freund und ich sind auch selbstständig und auch wir sind nicht begeistert, wenn uns unsere Kunden am Wochenende wegen Lapalien nerven oder spät abends anrufen. Bisher hatte ich jedenfalls noch überall das Gefühl, dass die Hotelier-Guides ihren Job gerne machen und daran interessiert sind, dass es den Gästen gefällt.


----------



## cheggenberger (20. Januar 2008)

Sporthotel Pontresina, 5 Kilometer von St. Moritz. Dort hat es im obersten Stock eine kleine Wellness Anlage und das Bikegebiet ist vom Feinsten. Letztes Mal habe ich neben Sabine Spitz gefrühstückt und auch andere Cracks wie Frischi, Näf und Co. gehen dort aus und ein.


----------



## kroun (21. Januar 2008)

kleiner Onkel schrieb:


> aber im Gegensatz zu den o.g. Hotels gab es nicht so viele Tips & Tricks zur Fahrtechnik. DafÃ¼r aber viele Informationen Ã¼ber die Geschichte, die Natur â¦., eben wie eine Tour mit einem Kumpel....



ja...wenn mir einer so schon um die ohren fÃ¤hrt, brauch er (will er) doch keine tips mehr von mir


----------



## emvau (21. Januar 2008)

mehrfachbelastung: genau das war eben die crux in jener woche am steineggerhof. ich schrieb oben eventuell missverständlich von "überforderung", meinte damit aber keinesfalls etwaige mangelnde fertigkeiten der handelnden. ich machte vielmehr einen personellen engpass aus, unter dem die gäste damals zu leiden hatten (und ich war in dieser woche wirklich nicht der einzige unzufriedene gast!!). ich habe da in einem familienunternehmen durchaus ein gewisses verständnis aber nur bis zu einem grad, schließlich bezahlt der gast und hat damit anspruch auf eine gewisse gegenleistung. es kann nicht aufgabe des gastes sein, fehldispositionen beim personal zu schultern. das ist doch sicherlich auch nicht euer anspruch an das eigene haus, oder?

grundsätzlich erachte ich das nahezu alleinige bündeln von knowhow in einer person nach dieser erfahrung für den hotelgast als eher problematisch. ich werde künftig vor einer buchung jedenfalls genauer drauf achten. es kann doch nicht sein, dass z.b. das hochladen eines gps-tracks nur von einem hotelangestellten beherrscht wird. das liese sich echt leicht verhindern und zwar nicht mit arbeiten nach "feierabend", sondern durch delegation. das tangiert natürlich folgendes thema:

preiswert empfand ich auch den steineggerhof. es ist schon toll, was einem da (und in südtirol allgemein) fürs geld geboten wird. BTW: ich dachte eigentlich, dass innerhofers etwas teuerer sind, aber dem ist gar nicht unbedingt so. insofern verwunderlich, denn dieses haus ordne ich einfach nochmal mindestens eine klasse höher ein. ich wäre -und das wollte ich eigentlich in diesem absatz zum ausdruck bringen- für einen besseren service jedefalls bereit mehr zu bezahlen.

übrigens löst kroun einige probleme dadurch, indem er tracks mit unterschiedlichen schwierigkeitgraden schon mal auf seiner website anbietet (die tracks kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor, sind von mountainbike.bz oder so, nicht?). der gast kommt dadurch mit wesentlich gezielteren fragen auf die lokale bike-kompetenz zu. kurt will das offenbar demnächst auch so handhaben, was ja schon mal ein anfang ist. das weiß ich aus einem kurzen PN-dialog nach kurts reaktion hier im fred. bei dieser gelegenheit habe ich ihm ebenfalls diese idee (mir kam der gleiche gedanke) vermittelt:


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es günstig, wenn es eine Art "Sprechstunde" für Biker gäbe, evtl. nach dem Frühstück oder Abendessen, jedefalls eine bestimmte Zeit, wo man sich Tipps holen kann.



völlig inakzeptabel finde ich allerdings gästen (solange sie höflich bleiben) bei antipathischen schwingungen leistungen zu verweigern. das ist schlicht unprofessionel und für einen gast unberechenbar. 

das noch zum schluss: freilich bezieht sich dieser eindruck auf eine woche und ist logischerweise höchst subjektiver natur. ist doch gut: falls mein erleben wirklich die ausnahme war, steht den anderen hier im forum eine weitere option nach wie vor offen.


----------



## emvau (21. Januar 2008)

weil kroun auch diese baustelle eröffnet hat. italienische hotels sind sicherlich anders, aber es gibt auch echte, unnachahmliche perlen.
ich möchte gerne zwei häuer am gardassee empfehlen. es sind keine wellnesstempel im eigentlich sinne (aber ist der lago nicht ohnehin ein einziger natürlicher wohlfühlbereich?) und  keine wirklichen bike-hotels (ist der lago nicht ohnehin ein einziger bikeservicespot), aber sie glänzen mit dem subtilen luxus eines kleinsthotels. beide nur mit frühstück, was am lago nicht gerade stört, da kann man doch in vielen lokalen wunderbar essen.

http://www.hotelvillaselene.com/ 
auf der hochebene mit spektakulärem ausblick über den see. eignet sich bestens für ein verlängertes wochenende in absolut ruhiger umgebung. eher für verliebte pärchen als für familien, da doch etwas ab vom schuss und kein pool. sprudelbäder in jedem der 10 zimmer, kleine sauna (kostenplichtig) im keller. die zimmer sind seltsam altmodisch, irgendwie italienisch neo-arock eingerichtet, aber hier gilt lage ist alles: einfach ein traum! das frühstück fällt individuell aus. man wird ständig gefragt, ob etwas fehlt und die eier werden nach persönlichem wunsch (bei uns waren das mit lauch und tomate) gebraten. lecker!
dazu den moser für die westseite und man gebe sich dem ruhigen lago abseits des lauten kultes hin. es gibt auch drei tolle (eines davon sehr preiswert) restaurants innerhalb von 10 autominuten.

http://www.rivadelgarda.com/villamoretti/
auch die villa moretti ist sehr ruhig und irgendwie ab vom schuss in varone, aber unweit der spots riva und arco arco, torbole.
ebenfalls nur mit frühstück ebenfalls nur ca 10 zimmer. dieser laden ist eine echte ville und die zimmer sind geschmackvoll eingerichtet. besonderes highlight hier der gefällig und große garten mit unterschiedlichster bepflanzung und recht großen pool. hier gefällt es sicherlich auch kindern, denn tischtennis und spielflächen erweitern das angebot. nette haushunde gibt es dazu.
das frühstück ist auch hier nicht ganz so individuell, aber gut (jeden tag frischer obstsalat). schön ist das angebot der hausherren, den mauergrill zu verwenden oder sich einfach mal ne pizza zu holen. geschirr steht zur verfügung. so muss man nicht jeden tag essen gehen.

in beiden häusern sind wir seit jahren stammgast.


----------



## prodigy (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo Celina,
ich war mit meiner Frau in den bisher schon genannten Geiger´s Ferienhotel (Serfaus) wie auch im Hotel Central (Nauders). Im Prinzip wurde auch schon alles gesagt.  

Lt. meiner Frau gehen beide aber nicht unbedingt als Wellness Oasen durch.
Aus Mountainbiker(in) Sicht empfanden wir das Geiger´s besser, das (Abend-)Essen war dafür im Central absolut vorzüglich. 

Was lt. einer Empfehlung wirklich toll sein soll ist das hier:
http://www.go-alps.de/2005/pdf/deluxe_dolomiten.pdf

Gruß, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (22. Januar 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> Was lt. einer Empfehlung wirklich toll sein soll ist das hier:
> http://www.go-alps.de/2005/pdf/deluxe_dolomiten.pdf



Das hab ich auch schon gehört und empfohlen bekommen !


----------



## emvau (22. Januar 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> Lt. meiner Frau gehen beide aber nicht unbedingt als Wellness Oasen durch.


lass deine frau doch mal "wellnessoase" definieren.  

den turm kenne ich nur vom cappu, is aber schon ne ziemliche geile hausnummer. dürfte zu den besten adressen in ganz südtirol gehören, was sich natürlich auch in den preisen niederschlägt.


----------



## alpi69 (22. Januar 2008)

Ich kann dir das Theresa im Zillertal empfehlen. www.theresa.at
Dort veranstalten z.B. Cube Bikes heuer eine "Lady Bikeweek". 
Ist zwar nicht billig aber sicher erste Sahne wenn Wellness und Bike in einem Urlaub verbunden werden.
Im selben Ort (Zell) ist ab Sommer auch eine Station von MBike, die man aus Mallorca kennt. Also gibt es auch g´scheite Bikes, wenn man das eigene nicht mitnehmen will. http://www.mbike-zillertal.com/


----------



## mcmarco (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Thread hilft mir wirklich sehr weiter - vielen Dank dafür!

Könntet Ihr vielleicht bei euren Bewertungen den Punkt "Alleinreisende" mit betrachten? Wer hat in den genannten Hotels Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich kann sehr positiv vom Loisach berichten. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kosten Einzelzimmer keinen Aufpreis und es gibt einen Tisch für die Singles.
Da alle geführten Touren direkt vor dem Hotel starten, ist der Tag schon gut verplant 

Gruß aus Düsseldorf
Marco


----------



## Lenkfix (28. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich möchte noch das Hotel Jagdhof im Vinschgau/Südtirol ins Spiel bringen.
Spitzen Wellnessbereich, die Trails sind klasse und das Wetter ein Traum  
Hotelchef Martin ist leidenschaftlicher Biker und Trailsucher, die Touren gibts alle auch mit GPS.

www.jagdhof.com

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2008)

*Hotel Alpenhof, Bruck a.d. Großglocknerstraße*


Bisher bin ich mit den bikeholiday-Hotels auch noch nie reingefallen, aber irgendwann ist ja immer das 1. Mal. Ist zwar kein Wellness-Hotel, aber dennoch zu 100% nicht empfehlenswert:
Das Hotel liegt direkt am Bahngleis, die Güterzüge fahren sozusagen direkt durchs Hotelzimmer. Mit offenem Fenster ist an schlafen garnicht zu denken, ab 1/2 5 Uhr fahren die Züge auch noch in recht kurzen Abständen.
Im Hotel gibt´s nicht mal Karten zu kaufen. Der Senior-Chef hat mich angeschaut, als hätt ich ihm ein unsittliches Angebot gemacht, als ich bei ihm eine Wanderkarte kaufen wollte. Nein, sie hätten nur die Bikekarten. Das ist so eine nutzlose Panormakarte mit Tourenvorschlägen für das ganze Salzachtal, auf der ganz interessante Asfalt-u. Schotterstichtouren angegeben sind. Eine Infoecke für Biker in dem Hotel ist Fehlanzeige. Lediglich ein paar Bike- u. Mountainbikehefte liegen rum. Keine weiteren Tourenvorschläge. Ein Bikeguide vor Ort ist auch Fehlanzeige, die Touren werden von einem Externen geführt. Wäre nicht ein Wiederholungsgast dagewesen, hätten wir nicht gewusst, wann die Tour am nächsten Morgen startet, bzw. wohin sie geht. Wir sind dann nicht mit, weil es exakt die Tour war, die wir am Ankuftstag aus der Mountainbike nachgefahren sind. Die Tour für den nächsten Tag mussten wir auch bei anderen Gästen erfragen, kein Anschlag an der Rezeption oder dergleichen. Wir habens dann mit Tourenführung sein lassen, hatten keine Lust, denen hinterherzulaufen. Es gibt zwar einen Wäscheservice, aber die Wäsche wird einfach nass in den Keller gelegt, wo man sie dann abholen und was weiß ich wo aufhängen kann. Das ist in anderen Hotels auch anders. Im Prospekt ist angegeben, dass Kreditkarten akzeptiert werden, aber das Zimmer muss man mit EC bezahlen. Wo die 3 Sterne des Hotels herkommen sollen, ist mir schleierhaft, das Bad ist noch aus den 70er Jahren und winzig klein. Das wirklich einzig positive an dem Hotel ist das Frühstücksbüffet. Allerdings werden die Tische nicht abgeräumt. Wir saßen an einem 6er-Tisch. Da wir eben nicht die geführten Touren mitgemacht haben, waren wir bißchen später dran und mussten dann zwischen dem ganzen dreckigen Geschirr frühstücken, dazu gab´s Radio Tirol, ungefäht so toll wie Bayern 1, man könnte es auch akustische Körperverletzung nennen.

Fazit: In so einem Hotel ist der Aufenthalt kein Urlaub, sondern sollte eher bezhalt werden.   Danach sollte man sich ein ruhiges Plätzchen in den Bergen zum Ausspannen suchen. Aber vorher auf Google Maps die Lage überprüfen!


----------



## klmp77 (30. Juli 2008)

waltershof im ultental


----------



## ironman75 (13. September 2008)

Bike Hotel Alpina in Sölden

Um die kleine Sammlung der Erfahrungen zu erweitern möchte ich hier kurz meine Eindrücke vom Bike Hotel Alpina in Sölden berichten.

Hotel: Absolut empfehlenswert. Essen, Hygiene und Wellnessbereich waren super. Das Abendessen war immer ein 4 Gänge Menü bei dem man sich das Hauptgericht aus drei Vorschlägen wählen konnte (normale Kost, Sportlergericht und ein vegetarisches Gericht). Die Nachmittagsjause war im Gegensatz dem mir bekannter Jause ein warmes Gericht (Spaghetti, Kaiserschmarrn, usw....)

Touren: Die Touren wurden von Sylvie (einer belgischen Mountainbikeguidin) vom zweiten Bikehotel (Bergland) in Sölden geführt. Der eigentliche Bikeguide des Alpina ist im Frühsommer schwer gestürzt und hat sich die Wirbelsäule gebrochen.

Ich habe noch nie einen Guide erlebt, der mit so viel Freude seine "Arbeit" verrichtet hat. Sie passte die Tourenauswahl unseren Bedürfnissen immer an, so dass jeder in unserer Gruppe auf seine Kosten kam.

Mein Tip fürs nächste Jahr: Sölden im Ötztal!!!


----------



## kroun (10. Januar 2009)

ich will biken
meine frau will wellness
meine kinder wollen .... alles mögliche

hat jemand einen tip für ca. juni/juli

bis jetzt waren wir ein paar mal in der alpenrose in lermoos , was wirklich super ist und ich jedem empfehlen kann...aber wir wollen immer wieder mal wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Januar 2009)

Wie wär´s denn mit der Goldenen Krone in Brixen? Schöner Wellnessbereich, gutes Essen und tolle Altstadt 

Aber wie wär´s bei eurem Kollegen in Nauders? Der Wellnessbereich dort ist auch sehr schön, der Reschensee ist nicht weit und das Bikerevier muss ich nicht näher erläutern.


----------



## powderJO (10. Januar 2009)

hi kroun.

das hotel in brixen ist dir sicher zu teuer - obwohl, wenn nicht gerade die tac im ort ist, gehts ja ;-)

ein kleines charmantes hotel mit einem großen bikegebiet in der nähe:

http://www.aubergemaison.it/

die küche da ist perfekt, wellness-bereich hält sich ins grenzen, dafür schaut man von der liegewiese auf den mont blanc...


----------



## Benie70 (12. Januar 2009)

Hey Kroun, 
ist doch ganz einfach, versende Deine Kinder mit einer Gruppe ins Jugendlager, 
Deine Frau schick in eine schönen Wellnesstempel und schon ist die Bahn für einen 
klasse Bike-Urlaub frei........ 

Hab gute Erfahrungen mit Robinson Clubs gemacht, z.B. in Arosa/CH, super Bike/Wander Gegend, nette Leute, schoener Wellnessbereich. Gibt aber auch noch andere Anlagen die sich sehr gut anhören, einige auch mit guter Kids-Betreuung. Ist halt relativ teuer.


----------



## kroun (12. Januar 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn mit der Goldenen Krone in Brixen? ...


...aber ich wollte doch immer wieder wechseln 
Nauders bzw. den harry usw. rücke ich mir mal "unter beobachtung"



powderJO schrieb:


> ... das hotel in brixen ist dir sicher zu teuer...
> ...




bezüglich deines tips... in der gegen von piemont bzw. aosta war ich schon mal und machte leider katastrophale erfahrungen mit unterkunft, land und leute... das vergisst man jahrzehnte nicht



Benie70 schrieb:


> ...Deine Kinder mit einer Gruppe ins Jugendlager... Deine Frau schick in eine schönen Wellnesstempel und schon ist die Bahn für einen klasse Bike-Urlaub frei........
> ...


du kennst meine kinder nicht.... und schon gar nicht meine frau 
na na... im urlaub will ich meine lieben zwar nicht von morgens bis abends auf der pelle aber prinzipiell sollten sie schon immer alle in griffweite sein 

wer war von euch schon mal im hotel brennseehof in Feld am See?...


----------



## powderJO (12. Januar 2009)

kroun schrieb:


> bezüglich deines tips... in der gegen von piemont bzw. aosta war ich schon mal und machte leider katastrophale erfahrungen mit unterkunft, land und leute... das vergisst man jahrzehnte nicht...



echt? mir hat es da super gefallen, die leute waren auch sehr nett und herzlich und bikemäßig geht auch eine menge. 


wie wärs denn mal mit leogang / saalbach? super bikerevier und hat auch viele gute hotels. das hier zum beispiel:

http://www.krallerhof.com/


----------



## nope 75 (18. Januar 2009)

Oder das http://www.forsthofgut.at/?tao_campaign=cor7bh0zh7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

